# Sigma 14-24mm F2.8 DG HSM Art and Sigma 24-70mm F2.8 DG OS HSM Art Receive Prestigious TIPA World Aw



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 19, 2018)

```
<strong><span class="aBn" tabindex="0" data-term="goog_1644849845"><span class="aQJ">April 19, 2018</span></span> –</strong> <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jytdhro-dkikkjelh-n/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jytdhro-dkikkjelh-n/&source=gmail&ust=1524228705338000&usg=AFQjCNFWj75RaLMQrqQA6-EoLCm7cqPFEg">The <span class="il">Sigma</span> Corporation</a> is pleased to announce it has won two TIPA World Awards 2018 for its wide-aperture ultra-wide-angle <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jytdhro-dkikkjelh-p/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jytdhro-dkikkjelh-p/&source=gmail&ust=1524228705338000&usg=AFQjCNGso0AoCYvOBxLOijC-f_R2lDXxCg">14-24mm F2.8 DG HSM Art</a> zoom lens and its large-diameter <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jytdhro-dkikkjelh-x/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jytdhro-dkikkjelh-x/&source=gmail&ust=1524228705338000&usg=AFQjCNE0tXyydcsZxuhcIozQdrdO7rRGoQ">24-70mm F2.8 DG OS HSM Art</a> zoom lens suitable for any shoot.</p>
<p><strong>TIPA’s Best DSLR Wide Angle Zoom Lens Award for <span class="il">Sigma</span> 14-24mm F2.8 DG HSM Art:</strong></p>
<p><em><strong>A Perfect Match for Today’s High-Resolution Cameras</strong></em>

Mountable on Canon, Nikon and <span class="il">Sigma</span> cameras, and compatible with the <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jytdhro-dkikkjelh-m/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jytdhro-dkikkjelh-m/&source=gmail&ust=1524228705338000&usg=AFQjCNHyaja2aofr7sb-TF0gv62jL-38JA"><span class="il">Sigma</span> MC-11 Sony E-mount converter</a>, the <span class="il">Sigma</span> 14-24mm F2.8 DG HSM Art lens delivers a high level of sharpness with near zero distortion, along with high-speed and high-accuracy AF that matches up perfectly with today’s high-resolution cameras. The lens contains three FLD (“F” Low Dispersion) glass elements, three SLD (Super Low Dispersion) glass elements, and three aspherical lens elements, including an 80mm high precision molded glass aspherical element. It has special sealing at numerous points for dust- and splash-proof protection. Thoroughly modern, the Nikon mount features a brand new electromagnetic diaphragm; the Canon mount is compatible with the Canon Lens Aberration Correction function.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>TIPA’s Best DSLR Standard Zoom Lens Award for <span class="il">Sigma</span> 24-70mm F2.8 DG OS HSM Art:</strong></p>
<p><em><strong>A Premium “All-Round” Zoom</strong></em>

For many photographers, the 24-70mm focal length range is considered the standard as an everyday lens for a wide variety of subjects and scenarios, including street and photojournalism work, candids, travel and even nature and landscape photography. The <span class="il">Sigma</span> 24-70mm F2.8 DG OS HSM Art offers many advantages, including a constant aperture throughout its range, an optical stabilization system, and outstanding bokeh effects due to its 9-blade, rounded-diaphragm, 37cm (15”) close-focusing capability. The lens is dust- and splash-proof and incorporates a newly designed hypersonic motor (HSM) for fast and smooth AF operation. The lens also incorporates the latest electromagnetic aperture control for specific Nikon cameras; the Canon mount is compatible with the Canon Lens Aberration Correction function.</p>
<p><strong>About TIPA</strong>

Currently, 30 publications from Europe and other parts of the world are members of the TIPA (Technical Image Press Association) organization, and chief editors and technical editors of these publications constitute this organization. Since 1991, TIPA has presented many awards in several sectors, including imaging. In 2018, TIPA changed the name of the award to the TIPA World Awards to reflect the current composition of its membership, its publications, as well as the global influence of the TIPA award itself. <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jytdhro-dkikkjelh-c/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jytdhro-dkikkjelh-c/&source=gmail&ust=1524228705338000&usg=AFQjCNE7pQ-S_P_EjsvI6LHpDYTIUc0y0A">http://www.tipa.com/<wbr />english/index.html</a></p>
<p><strong>About <span class="il">Sigma</span> Corporation</strong>

Craftsmanship. Precision. Dedication. Since 1961, <span class="il">Sigma</span> has been devoted to the pursuit of advancing photographic technology. Unique to the industry, the family-owned business produces its high-quality, award-winning cine and camera lenses, DSLR and mirrorless cameras, flashes, filters and accessories from its state-of-the-art manufacturing facility located in Aizu, Japan.</p>
<p>In 2012, the company introduced the <span class="il">Sigma</span> Global Vision with three distinct lens lines: Art, Contempo-rary and Sport. Designed for industry camera mount systems including Canon, Nikon, Olympus, Pen-tax, Sony and <span class="il">Sigma</span>, each lens is handcrafted and tested in Japan to ensure a high-performance, premium product that is purpose-built to last.</p>
<p><span class="il">Sigma</span> continues its tradition of imaging excellence with the mirrorless sd Quattro, sd Quattro H and the compact dp Quattro camera line. Leveraging the ultra-high resolution Foveon sensor, the <span class="il">Sigma</span>Quat-tro cameras are designed to produce the highest quality image with every shot.</p>
<p>For information about <span class="il">Sigma</span>, please visit <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jytdhro-dkikkjelh-q/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jytdhro-dkikkjelh-q/&source=gmail&ust=1524228705338000&usg=AFQjCNEBrEaehMiUFW16XcId_CntBIoYnQ">www.sigmaphoto.com</a> or follow the company on <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jytdhro-dkikkjelh-a/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jytdhro-dkikkjelh-a/&source=gmail&ust=1524228705338000&usg=AFQjCNEe61cSKIAbIQnA6DBEFl4f--NmPg"><span class="il">Sigma</span>Blog</a>, <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jytdhro-dkikkjelh-f/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jytdhro-dkikkjelh-f/&source=gmail&ust=1524228705338000&usg=AFQjCNEUOYlAee7idttlKUhGE0wFklV1Iw">Twitter</a>, <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jytdhro-dkikkjelh-z/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jytdhro-dkikkjelh-z/&source=gmail&ust=1524228705338000&usg=AFQjCNE0zhiLBBZ5BicH1ZUAmNhV8oNRmA">Instagram</a> and <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jytdhro-dkikkjelh-v/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jytdhro-dkikkjelh-v/&source=gmail&ust=1524228705338000&usg=AFQjCNFs2oQC2GqP9TczEL3lgwFVKE5m6A">Facebook</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Diko (Apr 21, 2018)

*Re: Sigma 14-24mm F2.8 DG HSM Art and Sigma 24-70mm F2.8 DG OS HSM Art Receive Prestigious TIPA Worl*

The *Sigma 24-70mm F2.8* as the best 24-70mm f2.8... My first reaction: it was good, but not that good. But then I thought this is for this years released lenses... So I guess it could take credit for that probably indeed....


----------

